# which sliding compound miter saw



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

im looking for a quality sliding compound miter saw under $300.00. ill be buying the ridgid miter saw folding table but cant justify the price of the 12" ridgid saw. love to have it but to much for me to use only once in a while. ive searched and found the rockwell for cheap but cant really find any reviews on it, well one and he hated it. i found a used 12" dewalt, not sliding, but seems to be in good shape. he wants $200.00 for it. it has a stand but i really like the fold up stand with wheels. is there a real big advantage to having a sliding compound miter over non sliding ?


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

go to sears website and look up GMC 15 amp 10'' Sliding Compound Miter Saw that is the saw i have and i love it it costs 121 after discounts but i got mine when it went on sale for 89.99 i have had it since september of last year and it is great. it was dead on straight out of the box the only problem is that the miter handel in the front broke off so i just have a pair of pliers by the saw but hey for 89 bucks it works. The blade was easy to change and i recomend you get a blade with more teath because the included blade is preray good but leaves a rough finish i put a 60 tooth dewalt blade on and it works great. GMC stand for globa machinery company which is an ausrtalian company. You should realy get this saw also do you need to move it becasue if you dont you can make a good miter saw talbe for under 50 bucks i can show you a pic of what i did if you want


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

this is my miter saw stand the miter saw table is 4 inches so it worked great just to have two by fours and half inch plywood i made this for under 50 bucks
sorry about all the stuff on there it just makes a great place to store stuff then there is a shop vac under neat that is my dust collection for it which helps but is not great then with how the top is wood if i need a stop for repetative cutting i just screw a board into the table riht were i need it


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well it has a lot of good reviews, dont really care for the one that says it wont cut through a 2" X 4".


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Check out the kobalt at lowe's. I have ben using one for over a year now. very good bang for the buck.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

it cuts through 2by4 with eaase it cuts through two tens with ease it cuts through 1 by 12 with ease i have cut over 100 2by4 on it without any problem it just needs a better blade but all saws do


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

If you're only looking for a new saw and not considering used or refurbs I doubt if you'll find a quality slider for under $300. IMO, those saws that are out there in that price range may work for construction type work but will be greatly lacking in the accuracy department which fine woodworking demands. When you add the cost of an upgraded blade to the price of the saw, which you will have to do, those under $300 saws start reaching the price point of some higher quality refurbished saws.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a hitachi 10" sliding compound. I bought it when they first came out. Before that I had their 8 1/4" slider for about 15 years. Both very good products. I bought a bosch 10" s/c last year just for doing crown mold. Still using the hitachi 90% of the time. You can't expect to get a good saw for cheap money. I think you can get the hitachi without the laser for around $450 or so. (forget the lasers, they're a joke). 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

It all depends on what you are going to use it for. If you want accuracy you are going to have to spend a little more. 
To see what I mean next time you go to a big box store where they have miter saws on displayed do A few simple tests. 

If you are looking at sliders take the saw and extend it fully toward you. Now, see how much movement is in the sliding unit by trying to move the saw right and left. You will find that the cheaper the saw the more movement you will get. 

Another test is, with the table unlocked see how much movement is in the table with just the detent holding it in place. Some of them have movement of up to an 1/8". With that much movement at what part of the movement do you lock the table?

What I am getting at is any movement can create imprecise cuts. So if you are going for the best cut you might want a better saw.


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

Imo def go with the sliding. The laser is also great for accuracy


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well i went with the ryobi, it was on sale for $149.00. once i got it all squared up it seemed fine.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well i bit the bullet and bought the hitachi 12" C12RSH, what a difference, incredible. after spending two days trying to get the ryobi to cut a good 45 degree and even straight i took it back, i had already figured on the hitachi but offered them the chance to give me a good price on the 12" ridgid, after all i had the ridgid saw and stand combo and had just bought there miter saw stand, they came down $50.00 on the ridgid, that was a no brain er, i went for the hitachi. the saw does everything, first i made some 45 degree cuts then angled 45 cuts, perfect, i didnt have to try to convince myself they were good enough. i figured the $450.00 for it was well worth the price. after all even a good deal like $150.00 for a sliding miter saw isnt any kind of deal when it doesnt cut straight. the toughest part was getting it fastened to my ridgid fold up table. but its done and works great. thats the last ryobi ill ever buy.


----------

